# G0704 saddle dimensions



## JohnsonFabrication (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm thinking about using a G0704 saddle on my PM25MV since my ball screw kit was designed for the G0704. The PM25MV saddle does not have the slots in it for the screw nuts, instead, it uses a nut that is held on with 2 screws. 

The saddle casting is pretty cheap from Grizzly, and i was wondering if anyone could post some dimensions on the saddle so i can see if it will fit on my mill. I can make the PM saddle work, but it will cost me more than the 80 bucks the saddle casting costs to get the mods done that i need (i don't have access to a mill or drill press while this mill is torn apart). 

Help would be greatly appreciated )


----------

